# Columbia University Film MFA 1st Year, AMA!



## abu2030

Ask away!


----------



## maricristimar

How has your experience been this first year of study? Has it surpassed your expectations, disappointed you? What would you have wished someone told you before starting the first semester of the program?


----------



## abu2030

Good questions! I came into the program with a pretty good understanding of what it had to offer, and to that end it has matched my expectations and I am very, very happy. I have tiny gripes, and they're not necessarily program-related (for example, the program is very well run, but interacting with the bureaucracy at Columbia _outside_ the program is sisyphean to say the least lol).



> What would you have wished someone told you before starting the first semester of the program?



Hmmm...I wish someone had told me that now was a good time to pick up/dust off any technical skills I'm interested in. If I could go back and repeat last summer, I would take a crash course in cinematography or color grading or something because I definitely did _not _have enough time/energy for that this year. It's definitely a downside of the program, they're just not going to spend that much time teaching you the technical stuff...but I also doubt that anybody is seriously considering going into debt to learn about booming techniques to begin with (no offense to boom ops).


----------



## maricristimar

Thank you so much for your answers! I was having trouble finding the different classes and electives within the program that aren’t related to directing, screenwriting or film theory. So there is a possibility of taking classes in cinematography and other key crew departments? Would they also happen to have a class in animation?


----------



## abu2030

They’re always fine-tuning things year to year, but the way it runs now: you are required to take a half semester of post-production, as well as a half semester of either sound, cinematography, or G&E, during your first year. After that there are master class-type events here and there that you can sign up for. That’s in the first year. After that I’m not too well informed as to what happens.

to my (limited) knowledge there aren’t animation courses offered directly through the film department.we do have some faculty with experience in writing in animation tho!


----------



## kl2000

abu2030 said:


> Ask away!



Hello`!  I was just admitted to Columbia last week and am excited to get started! I was wondering if you have any advice on budgeting, both for personal expensive and projects. I was also wondering what kind of grants/scholarships I can find once there and how TA positions work (what are the chance of getting once, when you apply, etc).

I'm going in for directing but I'm still unsure if I'd rather be in the screen writing concentration. I was told in the interview that you actually don't decide until second year(?) Is that true?

Thanks! Any advice you can give me would be great!


----------



## xrisdelrio

Hi @abu2030! Thanks for taking time to answer our questions. Would you be able to tell us a bit about collaboration in the program? For example, are many of the crew members for your short films other classmates? Have you paired up with someone in the creative producing track? Do students work together in completing the visual exercises in the directing courses?


----------



## abu2030

kl2000 said:


> Hello`!  I was just admitted to Columbia last week and am excited to get started! I was wondering if you have any advice on budgeting, both for personal expensive and projects. I was also wondering what kind of grants/scholarships I can find once there and how TA positions work (what are the chance of getting once, when you apply, etc).
> 
> I'm going in for directing but I'm still unsure if I'd rather be in the screen writing concentration. I was told in the interview that you actually don't decide until second year(?) Is that true?
> 
> Thanks! Any advice you can give me would be great!



Congratulations! It's a tough question to answer because I was already based in the city, so my expenses stayed the same. But I think one of the biggest places to save money as a student is making and bringing your own food to class instead of eating out. Food around campus can get expensive, in my opinion (dining hall food is cheaper). 

As for project budgeting: 

*Your equipment rentals at Columbia are free* so you save money off the bat there (provided you don't return the equipment late or damage it -- it's insured but the deductible is pretty high). 
You have to pay $20 in workman's comp for any non-CU cast/crew, so *crewing up and casting within school also saves money*. 
Thirdly, t*here are strict budget limits for your first and second big projects (your 3-5 winter short and your 8-12 summer short) and you cannot go over that amount*, but you're also encouraged to film it as cheaply as possible, so that helps too. My plan is to make 1st year and 2nd year exercises as cheaply as I can so I can spend all my money (and/or fundraise) for the thesis level work.
Finally, my biggest tip: *don't write stuff that you don't have the resources to get.* For example, I don't write car scenes because I don't want to spend the money on the picture vehicle rental, and I _definitely_ can't afford a process trailer or anything like that. 
As for grants/scholarships and TAing, keep in mind that unless the university has awarded you anything from the get-go, you don't really get to apply for any grants TAing positions until your _second_ year. I'm not sure what the process is for general on-campus jobs, you might be able to do those earlier. 

Finally, yes, you don't have to decide until your second year. I still have no idea which one I'm going to choose lol

Best of luck, congrats again!


----------



## abu2030

xrisdelrio said:


> Hi @abu2030! Thanks for taking time to answer our questions. Would you be able to tell us a bit about collaboration in the program? For example, are many of the crew members for your short films other classmates? Have you paired up with someone in the creative producing track? Do students work together in completing the visual exercises in the directing courses?



Hey! Good questions! The first thing you need to know about collaboration is that is literally the most important reason I chose to apply to _this_ program...so much so that I badgered Dan Kleinman about it endlessly during my admissions interview lol. 

We are not always required, but are _strongly_ encouraged to crew  in each other's films. There are already people in this program that I know I'm going to keep working with professionally because I'm obsessed with their work and because we have a good time on set. But overall, I cannot emphasize this enough: Columbia really really expects if not demands a collaborative environment. We build each other up and challenge each other. There's really no room for ego or selfishness at this school, IMO.

As for producers, yes. I had a classmate from the creative producer track produce my 3-5 short, and in the spring semester you both _have_ to have one of your classmates produce your 8-12 short and you have to produce one as well (regardless of track).

We also work together on our visual exercises. Some professors require that you DP and edit your own exercises, but otherwise you're both welcome and encouraged to fill in other key positions as needed, including talent. For some exercises I've seen one person do literally everything including act with no help, for other exercises I've seen 8-10 person sets - it really varies based on what your needs for that exercise are.


----------



## xrisdelrio

abu2030 said:


> Hey! Good questions! The first thing you need to know about collaboration is that is literally the most important reason I chose to apply to _this_ program...so much so that I badgered Dan Kleinman about it endlessly during my admissions interview lol.
> 
> We are not always required, but are _strongly_ encouraged to crew  in each other's films. There are already people in this program that I know I'm going to keep working with professionally because I'm obsessed with their work and because we have a good time on set. But overall, I cannot emphasize this enough: Columbia really really expects if not demands a collaborative environment. We build each other up and challenge each other. There's really no room for ego or selfishness at this school, IMO.
> 
> As for producers, yes. I had a classmate from the creative producer track produce my 3-5 short, and in the spring semester you both _have_ to have one of your classmates produce your 8-12 short and you have to produce one as well (regardless of track).
> 
> We also work together on our visual exercises. Some professors require that you DP and edit your own exercises, but otherwise you're both welcome and encouraged to fill in other key positions as needed, including talent. For some exercises I've seen one person do literally everything including act with no help, for other exercises I've seen 8-10 person sets - it really varies based on what your needs for that exercise are.



Thanks for the detailed answer! Collaboration and friendships are the main reason I wanted to apply to grad school in the first place, so it's awesome to hear that this is a big part of Columbia.


----------



## abu2030

abu2030 said:


> $20 in workman's comp for any non-CU cast/crew



sorry, i had a brain fart. it's $8 in comp, $25 at the 8-12 and second year level. goes up at thesis level but don't remember off the top of my head how much.


----------



## maricristimar

Thank you so much for all your answers!!


----------



## amar41

Does Columbia have a laptop requirement and if not is there a minimum configuration that most students in the program have? My MacBook is on it's last legs and if I do get off the waitlist I don't want to invest in the wrong thing if Columbia has specific recommendations


----------



## abu2030

amar41 said:


> Does Columbia have a laptop requirement and if not is there a minimum configuration that most students in the program have? My MacBook is on it's last legs and if I do get off the waitlist I don't want to invest in the wrong thing if Columbia has specific recommendations



AFAIK it is not a requirement to purchase equipment for the program (except maybe a disk drive if you don't already own one for post class). the school has a state of the art lab where you can do most if not all of your editing. 

that said, they do send out a list of equipment recommendations that they think will serve you best while at school, so i'd definitely hold of on buying something new until you get that list if you're already thinking of making a purchase


----------



## akindofcloseness

amar41 said:


> Does Columbia have a laptop requirement and if not is there a minimum configuration that most students in the program have? My MacBook is on it's last legs and if I do get off the waitlist I don't want to invest in the wrong thing if Columbia has specific recommendations



I emailed Eric about this question as I'm in the same place. He said to hold off and see if the info I get answers the q and if not to follow up with him directly. So if I hear anything I'll let you know.


----------



## amar41

akindofcloseness said:


> I emailed Eric about this question as I'm in the same place. He said to hold off and see if the info I get answers the q and if not to follow up with him directly. So if I hear anything I'll let you know.


That would be great, thank you!


----------



## greenfurredturtle

Hi! Thank you so much for all your answers! I have been admitted into the program for fall and you definitely give me a better picture of it. 

I heard that Columbia's equipments (editing, camera, etc.) were a little outdated a few years ago. Is that still the case today? Have you ever been troubled by equipment problems while working on a project in CU?


----------



## Chris W

abu2030 said:


> AFAIK it is not a requirement to purchase equipment for the program (except maybe a disk drive if you don't already own one for post class). the school has a state of the art lab where you can do most if not all of your editing.
> 
> that said, they do send out a list of equipment recommendations that they think will serve you best while at school, so i'd definitely hold of on buying something new until you get that list if you're already thinking of making a purchase


@abu2030 I'm thinking of putting together an article on the site on something like "Film School in the time of COVID" to help current applicants and people who may be attending schools in the fall. I'd love to be able to interview you (or one of the site's writers will) about how the pandemic is currently affecting you at the school and what the school's plans are for the fall if any. Would this be something that you're interested in? 

Thanks! I think it'd be a great help for the people on the site.


----------



## abu2030

Chris W said:


> @abu2030 I'm thinking of putting together an article on the site on something like "Film School in the time of COVID" to help current applicants and people who may be attending schools in the fall. I'd love to be able to interview you (or one of the site's writers will) about how the pandemic is currently affecting you at the school and what the school's plans are for the fall if any. Would this be something that you're interested in?
> 
> Thanks! I think it'd be a great help for the people on the site.


Dm me.


----------



## abhsc

abu2030 said:


> Ask away!


Hey @abu2030, hope you are keeping well in these trying times. I am from India and planning to apply to the MFA Directing program. Could you let me in on some advice for my application? I would also like to know how common/rare are scholarships for international students. I also wanted to know who shoot your films as the DOP considering there isn't any dedicated Cinematography course.

Regards.


----------



## pwoods96

Hello! Currently applying to Columbia's Film MFA for Screenwriting/Directing. I have a few questions. 

Curious to know if you have any favorite professors, or if there is one you're hoping to have as your adviser for your thesis?
Based on your knowledge, what is the alumni network like post-grad? Do most graduates go on to become directors and screenwriters after leaving, or is that pool small? Is the network active in the Columbia community? 
How competitive are students in the program? I attended a similar, small, conservatory-like film program for undergrad and the environment was at best, competitive, and at worst, toxic. Have you experienced anything like that? If not, do you know anyone who has?
Based on your application and time at Columbia, what is the program looking for in a successful application?


----------



## lucychoi97

Hi I have a question. I've never lived in the Eastern part of the U.S. before like NY and I was wondering what kind of route do you take on after graduating from MFA in NY. FYI I'm international student and am willing to attend MFA programs there. Do they apply for internships or production companies? I wonder what they do after graduation!


----------



## abu2030

abhsc said:


> Hey @abu2030, hope you are keeping well in these trying times. I am from India and planning to apply to the MFA Directing program. Could you let me in on some advice for my application? I would also like to know how common/rare are scholarships for international students. I also wanted to know who shoot your films as the DOP considering there isn't any dedicated Cinematography course.
> 
> Regards.


hey i'm so sorry, i just saw this message. i hope you applied and that your application is successful!

there are definitely a handful of scholarships for international students, but no federal loans. many students secure at least some funding from their own countries.

regarding cinematography...for exercises we usually do our own cinematography or have a classmate do it. every year there's at least a handful of actors who come from a DOP background so they tend to be very popular in the first semester or so. i didn't have any cinematography experience prior to this program but i've also done the cinematography for some of my classmates' exercises. for bigger projects and thesis you can also "hire" your classmates, or hire other students/professionals if you like, so long as their fees fit into your budget. good luck!


----------



## abu2030

pwoods96 said:


> Hello! Currently applying to Columbia's Film MFA for Screenwriting/Directing. I have a few questions.
> 
> Curious to know if you have any favorite professors, or if there is one you're hoping to have as your adviser for your thesis?
> Based on your knowledge, what is the alumni network like post-grad? Do most graduates go on to become directors and screenwriters after leaving, or is that pool small? Is the network active in the Columbia community?
> How competitive are students in the program? I attended a similar, small, conservatory-like film program for undergrad and the environment was at best, competitive, and at worst, toxic. Have you experienced anything like that? If not, do you know anyone who has?
> Based on your application and time at Columbia, what is the program looking for in a successful application?


1. I definitely have professors that I have really enjoyed, but I will say I have been very fortunate in that I haven't had a class with anyone that I absolutely hated. i don't know what concentration i'm choosing yet, but i imagine i'll get paired with someone who i have an existing relationship with who cares about my work.
2. If you interview, ask them this question!! i don't have firsthand knowledge regarding how tightly knit the alumni network is, but i do know the program has different initiatives to keep us connected, such as the Blue List, which is like the Black List but for Columbia. How successful that is and what the industry retention rate of the program is I truly don't know, and is a question they should answer for you!
3. It's going to vary year by year, but Columbia tries very hard to foster a collaborative environment. I can't tell you it's never clique-y or anything, but overall we're all fans of each other's work and you tend to find the people you enjoy working with.
4. sorry i was awol and wasn't able to answer this question. idk if i would have been very helpful though, as the only application i have experience with was my own :/


----------



## abu2030

lucychoi97 said:


> Hi I have a question. I've never lived in the Eastern part of the U.S. before like NY and I was wondering what kind of route do you take on after graduating from MFA in NY. FYI I'm international student and am willing to attend MFA programs there. Do they apply for internships or production companies? I wonder what they do after graduation!


yes and you're encouraged to take on internships during your stay in the program too. there's a lot of production work here, so some students choose to stay on when they graduate (or because the city is rad in its own right). i imagine every year at least a handful migrate to LA too.


----------



## duduabcde

Thank you so much for being so amazing and taking questions here! I am international student and I am applying to Columbia directing/screenwriting MFA this year.
I am wondering that is it common for students to graduate in three years? It would be wonderful to know that because it's in the big city and the cost is really impressive. I would love to learn as much as I can in this program but I am not sure if I can afford to stay for a 5 years plan.

I would love to know if you can share about what type of camera and lighting equipment that you used in school?
What's each percentage of the directing/screenwriting/shooting/learning equipments classes? I would love to learn more on directing.
What would you suggest for a student to learn on themselves before they get accepted?Or any books you recommend? (Like Avid,Photoshop, etc)
I have done related works in school and outside school and I am learning more on my own and would like to know more.
And also I would love to know if the school/program/classes prefer more artsy/arthouse/indie films style more than classic Hollywood type of film? Or either way is fine.
Thank you again for your time


----------

